

Make your own OS - Iuz
http://www.googlersays.com/how-to-make-operating-system-by-yourself/

======
jared314
A more accurate title would be:

An Introduction to SuseStudio.com

But, SuseStudio already has a getting started guide[1].

[1] [http://susestudio.com/help/quickstart/getting-
started.html](http://susestudio.com/help/quickstart/getting-started.html)

